# Rolled out of the hangar today!



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2008)

5 pounds 12 ounces - ready for her first flight!


----------



## cougar32d (May 11, 2008)

congrats on the new baby ..............welcome to the world little one.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 11, 2008)

Congrats, J!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (May 11, 2008)

Congrats , shes a little cutie


----------



## Wildcat (May 11, 2008)

Congrats to you and your wife Joe!!!


----------



## DOUGRD (May 11, 2008)

YEP, she"s a keeper!! Congrats to Mom And Pop


----------



## Graeme (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your wife. Somewhere you mentioned that she's a trained midwife? Hope she 'behaved' as the patient!

Personally, I think these are the best years of your life.


----------



## Marcel (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations Joe!


----------



## v2 (May 11, 2008)

Congrats to you and your wife Joe!!! What a nice girl...!!!


----------



## k9kiwi (May 11, 2008)

Congrats.

Now you will finaly get to see what colour interior green paint was.  

An amazing moment you will remember forever.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 11, 2008)

nice Joe!!! congrats to you and the missus!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2008)

Congrats mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2008)

Congrats to you and the Missus, Joe.


----------



## Heinz (May 11, 2008)

Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2008)

congats to you flyboyj and your lady, fine looking little girl you have there


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2008)

Congrats, Joe!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2008)

Way to go Joe, congratulations to u and ur wife..... 

I would say, under the general circumstances, Good Luck and Many More, but since I consider u a friend, and that u are one hell of an Old Fu*k, I would never Curse u like that Brother....

Have fun and enjoy Babyhood, and the 2 AM feedings and poopy diapers...


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2008)

My heartiest congrats to you and your missus, Joe. She's a beauty.

Give the missus a Happy Mother's Day hug for me....

Charles


----------



## Glider (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations to you all, great news.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 11, 2008)

Another beautiful girl comes into the world!

That picture of you and your daughter says it all.

Congrats Joe! 

TO


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2008)

Geez, I'm gone for a couple of days and you add to the formation! Big congrats to you and your wife, Joe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2008)

Congrats Joe! I am real happy for you and you wife!


----------



## Micdrow (May 11, 2008)

Congrat's Joe to you and your wife!!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (May 11, 2008)

Way to go joe !!! shes a cutie


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2008)

Thanks all - if we were all in the same place we'd be smoking big stogies and sippin down some Chevas Regal in celebration. Mom and baby are doing excellent, more than likely will be home tonight! Again many thanks to all you you!!!!


----------



## Haztoys (May 11, 2008)

Congrats Joe


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 11, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> 5 pounds 12 ounces - ready for her first flight!


FFllyBoy, God Bless, Grom my house to Yours!


----------



## Henk (May 11, 2008)

Congrats mate, hope you will enjoy every moment of it, and only take the boys up for a "spin" in the plane that will run after her.


----------



## Catch22 (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2008)

Congrats!

Looks like you even have her next to an altitude chart of sorts. What was that? The flight profile for the Stork?


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2008)

Way to go FBJ. This is your first right? And now you will really live life. Your priorities and perspectives on everything from politics, to economics, to education will drastically change. And you will realize that you are willing to give your life for that little bundle of joy. Literally.

Enjoy buddy. These are magic times. Poopy diapers and all. Just don't toss in the air like I did while laying on the couch. Upset stomach contents are not tasty.


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2008)

It's Joe's second, Matt. He announced his first here also a couple of years ago.


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2008)

Oh well. F#ck it then. I'm off.


----------



## buzzard (May 11, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful little girl! You look like you're flying higher than you ever did in a jet 

All the best to the whole family.

JL


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 12, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Oh well. F#ck it then. I'm off.


No worries Matt - you've given me the beast advice I heard in a long time "SH!T is a weapon!!!" 

BTW wife and baby are home, all is well!


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 12, 2008)

Many congrats to yaself and your good lady . A real little angel you got there


----------



## cougar32d (May 22, 2008)

Just found out my new one will be a boy...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

Congrats buddy...!!


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

You know that already? When is he due to "roll out of the hangar"?


----------



## cougar32d (May 22, 2008)

Late September


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

Nice, congratulations man, Your first?


----------



## Soren (May 22, 2008)

Congrats Joe!


----------



## cougar32d (May 22, 2008)

No this is my 2nd, i have a 6 year old daughter.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2008)

Soren said:


> Congrats Joe!



Thanx


----------



## timshatz (May 22, 2008)

Just saw it bud, good on you! Congrats on your little one.


----------



## timshatz (May 22, 2008)

Congrats to you too Cougar.


----------



## A4K (May 23, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your wife Joe!

..And to you too Cougar!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2008)

Nice to come back on the scene to some good news Joe all the best and please pass on my congratulations to your wife as well.


----------



## seesul (May 23, 2008)

Heartly congrats Joe!!!
Your first child? No...
I got my second (a girl this time since 11/11/2007)


----------



## AVRoe (May 23, 2008)

Flyboy. Congratulations to you and your wife. She is Beautiful


----------



## seesul (May 23, 2008)

...and my son is already in love with her and told me to send you pictures of him...and show them to her when she gets bit older


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Haztoys (May 23, 2008)

Seesul ...I can see apples do not fall fare from the tree...


----------

